# What is a CPU stepping?



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2006)

how does one go about finding out the stepping information on the cpu ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2006)

heres a link for the spec updates for the core 2 duo.

http://developer.intel.com/design/processor/specupdt/313279.htm


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 12, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> how does one go about finding out the stepping information on the cpu ?



CPU label..

I.e. my 3700+

ADA3700DKA5CF
*CCBIE*0614DPMW

Magenta= Core/Cache/Voltage
Yellow- Revision- CF= E6
Lime= Stepping (CCBIE)
Underlines numbers- WEEK/Month it was made 14th week of 06
DPMW is an unknown quality code still..

Its different for intel, ofcourse.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> CPU label..
> 
> I.e. my 3700+
> 
> ...




wow very detailed response! thanks!  

so i look for this right on the chip.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Dec 13, 2006)

I would like to add *this enormous thread* at Ocforums which includes many info about AMD CPUs/steppings, chipsets and motherboards.


----------



## juniorandac (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## kraeger (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty good info here. Thanks!


----------

